# Malone Tuning - 2.5 I5 ECU tunes available



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

Malone tuning is probably not a name you would think of for 2.5 tuning, however we have been doing it almost since these motors came out, and now provide tuning services for both ECU types, and various hardware stages of each. 

We recently had the ability to bring a customers vehicle in house to be dyno'd in house for a before and after tune. Now please remember the number is irrelevant, and the gain is everything. Our dyno reads low, it just does its a heartbreaker. I could up correction factors etc but that's not going to change the % of gain this car got. Its also an automatic so forgive the high rpm start, without that the transmission wanted to downshift, and make dyno art instead of a dyno graph. 










So we picked up 15hp at the hub ( no wheels of course ) and 20 ft/lbs at the hub. Not bad, not bad at all. Best part is its kept up the entire rev band, now if we could talk him into getting IE's intake, we could really have some fun!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Solid! Thanks for supporting the 2.5l! :beer:

I have a couple of questions for you...

1) What's the difference between the Stage 1 and 1.5 flash?
2) Is the Flashzilla v3 compatible with 2009+ MK6 Golf 2.5l models?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

slightly less awesome? I think we will just rename the stage 1.5 to 1 and get rid of the 1. But as its described that way on the website I left it. 

The V3 will support 09 and up 2.5L ECU's ( MED17.x )


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

ho **** ! good news !


----------



## Sl0thy (Oct 20, 2011)

Keir, I'm looking into the 2.5 for my next daily. And from what I know IE's intake mani will do very little for the autobots trans since it can not reach the rev limit required @ 7200. 

If you have found a way around this, I'd be very interested since it's almost impossible finding a 5mt 4 door golf/rabbit. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

That's a good question.. din't think about the transmission much when I made that comment. Probably not much we can do on the transmission side, we increased this cars rev limit but you can see it went to shift.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> slightly less awesome? I think we will just rename the stage 1.5 to 1 and get rid of the 1. But as its described that way on the website I left it.
> 
> The V3 will support 09 and up 2.5L ECU's ( MED17.x )


If you're going to rename the stage 1.5 to stage 1, will the price be $299 or $349?

Also, some more questions -

1) Is rev hang removed?
2) Is idle increased?
3) What other enhancements are included in the software?

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

1. Need to be more specific. The throttle response is as crisp as we can make it. I think this is a user feel thing more than a quantifiable change. 
2. We can set idle where you would like we tend to keep it stock unless someone asks for it to be changed. 
3. Timing and fuel maps have been made more aggressive, that is really all you can do to an NA car. Premium fuel will be needed to support the more advanced maps.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

kölsch said:


> *1) Is rev hang removed?*


...



[email protected] said:


> 1. Need to be more specific.


^^ he's referring to the lag it takes for the rpms to drop back to idle between shifts. the oe program allows the rpms to 'hang' between shifting. while it is nice for beginners learning how to drive manuals, it does hinder some shifting capabilities for the more experienced drivers.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

le0n said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ he's referring to the lag it takes for the rpms to drop back to idle between shifts. the oe program allows the rpms to 'hang' between shifting. while it is nice for beginners learning how to drive manuals, it does hinder some shifting capabilities for the more experienced drivers.


Its not something that has been requested or commented on in our tunes, if its adjustable int he ECU ( likely ) we can certainly alter it. I'd have to try one with a manual as this Auto wasn't really going to let me test that even in tip mode. 

Anyone that wants to try it and report your findings, I'll give you a good deal, just get in contact with me.


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That's a good question.. din't think about the transmission much when I made that comment. Probably not much we can do on the transmission side, we increased this cars rev limit but you can see it went to shift.


The ECU tune is pretty cool, though a lot of companies seem to be getting into it for the 2.5 now. I had mine flashed about a year and a half ago by 034 Motorsport, I was the first Auto that they flashed with the tune they developed. Surprising what VW left behind when they wrote the software, I picked up a good 8-10 hp and 15-20 ft/lb throughout the mid range. Not to mention the throttle response that I've come to completely fall in love with.

Sadly the one thing that would really wake these auto cars up has been left untouched by everyone. Where is the TCU Tune? No one can give me a straight answer... can it just simply not be done? Is there no apparent demand for it, therefore companies aren't willing to put R&D hours into it (because I'm sure I'm not the only one who would pay good money for this)? Is it too much of a challenge? Are people scared?

With a TCU Tune that would move the shift point up to say 6,800 or even 7,200 RPMS, these auto cars would benefit a lot more from adding turbos and Short Runner Intakes... that would equate more sales of these items the way I see it. Seems like an untapped market to me.

Is this something you guys could look into at all?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

The main reason myself and other get a tune on their 5spd 2.5Ls is to get rid of that annoying rev hang. Boy was I happy when that disappeared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

There are a few reasons you don't see a lot of TCU tunes, and thats because the hardware just wont stand up to anything more. 

We have to face the reality that this was an entry level motor, with a specific cost to function ( performance ) ratio. Its certainly geared farther towards cost and longevity than it is towards performance. 

I have confirmed with a few of our prior flashes that yes we did eliminate the dreaded rev hang on shifting and they are much happier with throttle response. Still open to helping anyone with a standard and can afford a discounted tune for some testing and reporting here.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice info. Good customer service


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## davserbic (Jun 13, 2011)

Considering this for my 2010 Golf 5spd MT. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncaged (Jan 30, 2015)

@Keir 

Are dealers able to port flash '09+ 2.5 ecu's? 

If I pm or email my ecu number would you be able to confirm?

I have several dealers close by which would be very convenient


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

if I want the stage 1.5 package, do I first need to buy the stage 1 package? total cost $648.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

@uncaged I'm not going to lie, these ECU's tend to be a bit of a pain to port flash. They have stopped communicating a few times however it is possible. 

I'd be more comfortable if you went to a dealer that has a KTAG tool ( Bench flashing tool ) that way they can ensure it goes error free. 

@Robhurlburt You only need to buy the stage 1.5


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't have emissions testing where I live, on your website you list:

MK5 2.5L (MED9) 
Cat removal, SAI removal, EVAP removal, rear O2 sensor removal, etc. free with tune

What would I gain by doing this if I get the tune?

Would I need to take my car to skunkworks in Louisville for the tune?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

robhurlburt said:


> I don't have emissions testing where I live, on your website you list:
> 
> MK5 2.5L (MED9)
> Cat removal, SAI removal, EVAP removal, rear O2 sensor removal, etc. free with tune
> ...


You wouldn't gain much if anything at all. Removing all that is for many different reasons. Such as racing on the track, avoiding a CEL, removing emission equipment for a clean engine bay look and many other reasons. Not for power gain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2016)

Actually, high flow or cat deletes are typically the biggest room for improvement in the exhaust system. This motor in particular is strangled by the intake manifold though, still trying to find a local with an IE kit 


Was doing a little lurking and noticed the link expired










(bump)


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, high flow or cat deletes are typically the biggest room for improvement in the exhaust system. This motor in particular is strangled by the intake manifold though, still trying to find a local with an IE kit
> 
> 
> Was doing a little lurking and noticed the link expired
> ...



I have an IE manifold already installed, full exhaust, and CAI. What kind of gain would I see with Malone tune?


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

I have just had a tune installed by Mark @ Malone and would recommend it to anyone that is looking for an upgrade, from the "butt dyno" car runs and accelerates so much smoother and power band seems so much better!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

siryip said:


> I have an IE manifold already installed, full exhaust, and CAI. What kind of gain would I see with Malone tune?


We would really have to confirm this on the dyno before making any kind of speculation. I'm sure it would be up where the other tuners in this market are. We've tune quite a few for the manifold but we have yet to test one locally. Soon though!


----------



## robb7346 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Trentec Automotive Malone tuning Delaware*

I upgrading from a 1.5 to a custom tune this Monday the 1st... I just got my headers installed yesterday by Trentec


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

robb7346 said:


> I upgrading from a 1.5 to a custom tune this Monday the 1st... I just got my headers installed yesterday by Trentec


What header did you get?


----------



## robb7346 (Mar 9, 2015)

Evolution tuning


----------



## So cal wagen (Sep 29, 2016)

trying to decide on what tune to get. do you have a distributor in orange county Ca? have you done away with the 1.5 tune? what is the cost for the tune ?


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

robb7346 said:


> Evolution tuning





Getting mine done tomorrow!


----------



## tharkhold (Apr 29, 2012)

I got my Stage 1 Malone on my 2008 4dr 5sp Rabbit in mid May '17.


The ECU read took a long time, and the flash thru the port hanged at 51%... My ECU required to be sent to Mark for a bench flash.

Yada yada yada, I'm apparently the third car that has its ECU fried by port flashing.

I was told that Malone Tuning would only bench flash 2.5 ECU from now on.

All this said, butt dyno says the acceleration is smoother, crisp. My ESP light seems to light up way more now than before 

The tune, along with a diesel geek short shift, and an IE short air intake is really nice. I had to go back to the OEM air intake though, as the IE intake had my MAF CEL light up every hour, which sucks. So now I can't use the IE intake...


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

*Custom Tune Trentec Automotive Newark, Del*

After getting the KTag issue resolved I finally got my custom tune done


















I upgraded to a custom tune Both tunes have been bench flashed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice! It's unfortunately that these ECUs have inconsistent issues with port flashing. That's why most companies aren't supporting them. For the most part they're fine port flashing with a flashzillaV2 or kessV2, but that 1/20 or so chance just isn't worth the risk, so we're going to resort to bench flashing all of them. That'll also mean the low entry price on pre 2010 vehicles will go up to match MK6s. Bit of a pain, but this platform picks up way more than the average NA setup. Seems VW intentionally cheaped out and de-tuned this motor to make the GTI more competitive. 

Still really want to get one of these on the dyno with an IE manifold in the Vancouver area.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Still really want to get one of these on the dyno with an IE manifold in the Vancouver area.


Still weren't able to work out something with Montreal office?


----------



## hansfranz (Feb 22, 2014)

Malone website says the Stage 1.5 tune requires 93 octane or intake upgrade. Does this mean someone could run stage 1.5 on 91 octane as long as they have an intake upgrade? What level of upgrade - just the intake (P-flo, AEM, etc.) or something like the IE manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for pointing that out. A cone filter will not boost your octane and probably doesn't result in any power gain so that does seem a little confusing. We do tune slightly more aggressively for those with filters + exhausts though, so they'd fall into that category. 

An IE manifold would fall under something custom, we have yet to tune for them but would be more than willing to develop something if someone stepped forward. Ideally in the Vancouver area so it can live on the dynapack for a bit.


----------

